# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  attached shed

## billhady

In NSW, the state planning department has a very generous policy regarding sheds which are included in exempt development. In residential areas they can cover an area of up to 20 square metres and can be up to 3 metres high. I was just wondering if anyone knows whether there is any reason why a shed may not be attached to a dwelling. That is, can your shed be attached to your house?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Bureaucratically speaking...a shed that attached to a house is not a shed but an extension to the house.  What was once called a lean to.  Which is not a shed.  Which is why planning bureaucrats take such a dim view of them.  They think you might be running a boarding house...all because they have no idea how much space a good tool collection takes up and don't understand that your kids have to sleep somewhere... 
These days a shed that is attached to a house is  called a garage. These are little more than built in wardrobes for people that want to protect and cuddle their cars. I suppose if you want a shed off the house then you could sell your car or park it in the driveway...or buy a bus, park it in the driveway and let the kids sleep in that.  Two birds, one boulder.

----------

